

SyncDriver:client for OneDrive working on WIN8.1 with local or different account - bendsenanders
http://syncdriver.com

======
olegshev
Instead of Windows 8.1 I have used it on Windows XP. It looks like it is the
solution for edge versions of Windows :) which does not supported by MS
itself.

